# It's All Gone To Hell



## speedre9 (Jul 12, 2016)

Please rdean I need your help once again.
That's right everything I had done up until now has added up to nothing. I was being helped by some members of the Vectric forum and I'm afraid they might have unknowingly steered my wrong. They had the nuts to suggest I had no right to be doing what I'm trying to do, and suggested I was not computer savvy enough!!  They had me trying to change micro steps, I don't even know what that is! They counseled me replace the xml, I don't know what that is even supposed to do and would never fiddle with it on my own. Well I followed their directions and got no movements at all. I am aware I did not correctly calibrate the axis correctly but I now know how to do it. I need your help in trying to get back Mach 3 to operating condition, I even deleted and reloaded Mach 3 to get a fresh start, that did not work. So, I need to be walked through configuring Mach 3 and getting back to square one. I apologize for any perceived redness, that was and is not intended at all. I intend on staying with this forum and only this forum.
PLEASE HELP !!!!


----------



## rdean (Jul 13, 2016)

Rik after reading through your posts here and on Vectric I believe it would be best if you have someone local to you to actually go to your location and set up your system.  
Good luck
Ray


----------



## speedre9 (Jul 13, 2016)

No, no, don't stop helping me. I know I can be obstinate and a jerk, and I react from my gut at times. So please don't give up on me, I am my own worst enemy.
By bumbling through the tabs I found a way to get it running again, something to do with "operator". I'm sure the settings you suggested for me are there I just have to find it.


----------



## old school machinist (Jul 31, 2016)

Perseverance my friend. I spent a good portion of Friday trying to remember how I ran setup on my hobby router. OK I have CRS(can't remember sh*t). I work with .dxf files strictly and cad/cam.
Being over 60 has made me appreciate brain food. Finally I did get it all lined up correct. But, it took a few hours of wasted time. So keep a few sharp pencils, stock up on sticky pads and don't ever give up.
I wrote it down again this time so I could find it!!! Don't ever give up. Take a few breaks walk away then get right back into your resolve. The rewards are endless.


----------

